# graco sprayer re-pack



## bsia (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone know how I could learn how to re-pack my 395 and 695 sprayers?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is a link to a video made by one of our members and your packing kit should be very similar, also if you have your manual it shows the order of your packings and if you do not have your manual you can find a pdf of it online. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/spray-rig-repair-videos-12133/


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Oops, Sean, I went looking for the link, had a hard time finding it and then got sidetracked finding both the threads, combining and sticking them for future reference.

Here is the correct link.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Oops, Sean, I went looking for the link, had a hard time finding it and then got sidetracked finding both the threads, combining and sticking them for future reference.
> 
> Here is the correct link.


That was a good idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## bsia (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you for your help


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bsia said:


> Thank you for your help


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

hey bsia. i just sent you a pm to say that if you have any questions about your repack pm me and i will help. If you go to www.graco.com on the left hand side about halfway down you will see a search box if you enter the part number for your machine which you can find under the unit on the leg base you can get a complete breakdown of the pump as Sean mentioned. when you enter the part number into the search box do not use the dash between the numbers


----------



## xraypaint (Oct 24, 2010)

Does anybody know of a video link that explains how to properly repack a graco spray unit. The video above is for Titan.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

xraypaint said:


> Does anybody know of a video link that explains how to properly repack a graco spray unit. The video above is for Titan.


If you scroll down and look at post #8 of the linked thread there is a repack video for a graco 595


----------



## xraypaint (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

xraypaint said:


> Thanks!


You are welcome. :thumbup:

What is up with the elephant painting link in your signature? 

I read on your blog about mixing paint, you should look into this mixer. http://www.painttalk.com/f12/hardman-cyclone-mixing-paddles-12721/


----------



## xraypaint (Oct 24, 2010)

I thought the painting elephants were cool. I could remove it I'd its inappropriate? Thanks for visiting the blog. Something to do while it's slow during the winter. I'll Check out the paint mixer. I like the all steel mixers cause they hold up really well.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

xraypaint said:


> I thought the painting elephants were cool. I could remove it I'd its inappropriate? Thanks for visiting the blog. Something to do while it's slow during the winter. I'll Check out the paint mixer. I like the all steel mixers cause they hold up really well.


I was just curious, it is unusual for people to put something like that into their signature, if you are not profiting from them it should be fine unless another mod sees it differently. If you are profiting from the elephants then it falls into spam.

These are really great mixers and Rick Hardman the owner and designer is a great guy to communicate with. No doubt it will equal or beat the mixer you are using currently.


----------

